

Using server heat for domestic heating - bartkappenburg
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=nl&sl=nl&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Ftweakers.net%2Fnieuws%2F102062%2Feneco-en-nerdalize-starten-proeven-met-serververwarming-in-huishoudens.html

======
MichaelCrawford
I've been doing this for years. Unfortunately, my upgrade from some ancient
fedora to linux mint cinnamon 17.1 reduced the effectiveness of my xeon box as
a space heater.

Perhaps if I mined bitcoins on it, it would keep my room toasty warm. But just
listening to music doesn't work anymore. With that old fedora, if I fell
asleep with the door and window shut I would awaken drenched in sweat.

